# cannondale si carbon crankset



## shotojs78 (May 20, 2008)

Hi, do you know if the cannondale si carbon crankset on system six 1 2008 had a recall ???
link:http://www.cannondale.com/bikes/08/cusa/model-8RST1D.html

thanks


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Shotjos78:

Cannondale's PDF on the SI recall states only the Carbon SI cranksets that came on the 2007 System Six are effected. However, if you do notice the symptoms described in the recall, take your bike to your LBS for inspection. 

There was a thread some time ago with one of our colleagues that had the problem with a crankset that fell outside the specifications of the warranty. If you have this problem, Cannondale may replace it under a regular warranty policy.

Safe riding,
CHL


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

CHL,

CAn you confirm if I can use the Si crank on Campy SR11 without replacing the chainrings ? Current config is Record 10 spd.

Thanks


----------

